# emt-b abroad?



## emtabroad (Aug 18, 2011)

Hey evryone I'm in need of help. Yes im new and hope I don't break any rules but here we go. So I'm 4 months into my emt-b certification and am looking for work. Now here's the whole story. I have 3 points on my CA driving record freshly certified EMT-B and can not get on an ambulance due to my driving record. I'm wondering if I try getting work out of state or abroad if IDE run into the same roadblocks? I want to work in this field so bad but have 2.5 years left till my ca record clears. I'm 24 and have a baby boy on the way "2 months left" and am feeling the time crunch. Yes I've looked into ERT  positions and simply put the pay and hours are not adequate to support my family. I think I covered everything thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 18, 2011)

emtabroad said:


> Hey evryone I'm in need of help. Yes im new and hope I don't break any rules but here we go. So I'm 4 months into my emt-b certification and am looking for work. Now here's the whole story. I have 3 points on my CA driving record freshly certified EMT-B and can not get on an ambulance due to my driving record. I'm wondering if I try getting work out of state or abroad if IDE run into the same roadblocks? I want to work in this field so bad but have 2.5 years left till my ca record clears. I'm 24 and have a baby boy on the way "2 months left" and am feeling the time crunch. Yes I've looked into ERT  positions and simply put the pay and hours are not adequate to support my family. I think I covered everything thanks in advance for any responses.



What are the "points" for?

Also, if ER tech isn't going to cover your expenses, chances are the field is not going to pan out for you.


----------



## emtabroad (Aug 18, 2011)

One point for an at fault accident and two pointer for failier to yeild to emergency vehicle " I know i was in a tunnel no place to pull over at all though". And here in town or within 100 mile radius all er techs are varied on call shifts.


----------



## EMS Patient Care Advocate (Aug 18, 2011)

*Traveling to avoid local Laws?*

DUI, criminal speeding sometimes it depends specifically what the problem was - road blocks will be met most everywhere. I’m not sure how long you will need to earn all your points back and "prove" it was a mistake or whatever. Unfortunately most criminal history is NEVER disregarded. I personally have worked as an ER Tech and can assure you the pay is about the same as an entry level EMT B. Actually an entry level EMT in most areas will make less. Also check closely, most tech positions will require a CNA (certified nursing assistant) certification and experience in one or both CNA/EMT. Don’t give up trying though. Start maybe with a volunteer or paid/call service to keep up your certification? Sometimes you can have a particular roll and be assigned as an EMT and not a DRIVER


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 18, 2011)

Outside the US there is no equivalent to the US EMT within the emergency ambulance service in any international jurisdiction Brown knows of.

Australia requires a Bachelors Degree and has only two levels Paramedic/Intensive Care Paramedic

The UK is moving towards an all State Registered Paramedic 

Europe you need to be an RN or MD

South Africa has a two year educated DipTech Emergency Care Technician (ILS) and a Bachelors Degree educated Emergency Care Practitioner (ALS/CCT)

Canada requires one to two years of education for Primary Care Paramedic (called EMT in Alberta) and three years of education for Advanced Care Paramedic (ALS)

New Zealand requires a Bachelors Degree for Paramedic and Intensive Care Paramedic requires a Post Graduate Diploma 

Paramedics in Japan (called Emergency Life Saving Technician or ELST) have a Bachelors Degree and operate at about 2/3 of the US Paramedic level, e.g. LMA, defibrillation, adrenaline


----------



## emtabroad (Aug 18, 2011)

California holds driving records against you for 3 years "for my personal offenses". And I will never let a opportunity pass as I have applied to all er tech positions available buuuuuuut  you are correct  and some are asking for other other certifications. I won't give up but are overseas ems jobs strictly for medics? What about air ems jobs? Is all the fun reserved for medics?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 18, 2011)

> What about air ems jobs?



Not a chance as an EMT-B.  Besides, are you trying to leave your kids without one of their parents?



> I won't give up but are overseas ems jobs strictly for medics?



Yeah, medics with additional education.  Face it, you're not getting an overseas job as an EMT-B with no experience.  Also, you're not going to be able to support a family on an EMT job.  It just sounds like it's not in the cards for you.  Sorry but that's the way the dice roll sometimes.


----------



## EMS Patient Care Advocate (Aug 18, 2011)

almost all require a much higher level education- even than "paramedic"
ALL over seas posistion require samples and history of EVERYTHING!
Dont go over seas if you have a kid on the way, yes the money can be good. Yes I have friends doing it and working their butts off.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 18, 2011)

You have to be a medic or RN with lots of experience to fly. Many are higher level providers than EMT-P/RN.


----------



## emtabroad (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok well that's that I'm still going to go to medic school but was hoping to get into something while doing so. Thank you all that replied.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 18, 2011)

> Ok well that's that I'm still going to go to medic school but was hoping to get into something while doing so.



You're likely going to need experience as an EMT-B to do that.  You might be better off looking into another field given the low pay, :censored::censored::censored::censored: hours and all the headaches you're encountering.


----------



## EMS Patient Care Advocate (Aug 18, 2011)

emtabroad said:


> Ok well that's that I'm still going to go to medic school but was hoping to get into something while doing so. Thank you all that replied.



Good luck


----------



## EMS Patient Care Advocate (Aug 18, 2011)

also you will be dishing out thousands to go to medic school.


----------



## emtabroad (Aug 18, 2011)

It's only 10k not like thats not alot or anything but I've put it away for a reason and i figure by the time I get my national cert my driving record will be good or almost there. The hours, I want them. The low starting pay as medic, I want it. The bottom line I'm not in it for money "at least live comfortable". If it were about pay or hours IDE take a FD job and sit on a lazyboy between calls and make 3-4x's the $. I've been through a fire academy and started off wanting to be in the FD. But the attitudes of most of them just arent even bearable. Ems via private ambulance seems to employ humble people. No offence to anyone in the FD this is just personal local experience.


----------



## Anjel (Aug 18, 2011)

Get the heck out of california. From what I can tell it is the worst state for ems jobs. 

Here you can have up to 4 points on your license before you are dq'd from employment thats at my company. 

The pay sucks but I manage to bring home 2k a month. But I also work 40-50 hrs of overtime in a 2 week period. And they just cut OT hours. 

So im at about 1500 a mnth after taxes. 

You really shouldnt have that big of an issue finding a job anywhere besides CA. 

And 10k for a medic program is insane. The best ones around here are 4k or 5k.

Good luck.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 18, 2011)

> It's only 10k not like thats not alot or anything but I've put it away for a reason and i figure by the time I get my national cert my driving record will be good or almost there.



There are a lot of more productive things you can do with $10K.  $10K for a medic program is a sign that they are operating solely to bilk suckers.



> The hours, I want them. The low starting pay as medic, I want it. The bottom line I'm not in it for money "at least live comfortable".



So is this about keeping a roof over your kid's head or about your desire to have an interesting job?


----------



## EMS Patient Care Advocate (Aug 18, 2011)

In CA can you get you medic without experience? Here you either need to climb the ranks EMT-B, EMT-I and then you can take a “bridge” course to paramedic. Anyone else has to go to an associates program? 
Like I said before try volunteer departments you might walk right in and be able to get experience and maintain your license. They just may restrict you from driving for however long.
None of us are perfect! So it IS possible to do this. Don’t get discouraged by anyone if this is what you want to do. I didn’t, and I made it- with more than that on my record. Though it should be almost funny when you mention in the interview you want to be an EMT and you failed to yield to one, funny! You’ll be ok. Its not uncommon to go longer than 4 months seeking a job, especially in today’s economy.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> There are a lot of more productive things you can do with $10K.  $10K for a medic program is a sign that they are operating solely to bilk suckers.



That's a pretty bold, blanket statement. My school is 9k including the internship and we don't have to worry about finding a hospital to do clinicals or a company to do our internship with.

Taught mostly by upper level practitioners, with amazing equipment and facilities, and goes well beyond the DOT curriculum. Yea it's not a degree program but lets not start that argument.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 18, 2011)

> My school is 9k including the internship and we don't have to worry about finding a hospital to do clinicals or a company to do our internship with



None of the programs here have those problems (outside of the few diploma mills) and none of the reputable programs charge more than 4-5K unless you're getting a degree out of the mix.



> Taught mostly by upper level practitioners, with amazing equipment and facilities, and goes well beyond the DOT curriculum.



The program I was affiliated with was taught by MDs/DOs and extremely veteran EMS personnel.  The last price I heard quoted before the program stopped operating when the medical director retired was $3500.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 18, 2011)

If that's so then it sucks for me. I cant complain about multiple high fidelity mannequins though.

I don't want to start a pissing match with you, I like you, but i still think your making a very blanketed statement.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Aug 18, 2011)

NVRob said:


> If that's so then it sucks for me. I cant complain about multiple high fidelity mannequins though.
> 
> I don't want to start a pissing match with you, I like you, but i still think your making a very blanketed statement.



Point taken and I do realize there are some very damn fine programs out there that charge through the nose.  No offense intended to those attending those particular exceptions to the rule.


----------



## emtabroad (Aug 19, 2011)

Sorry for the absence all. But its about providing for my family while enjoying what I do. As for now I own a body shop and make more then I will make as an emt but I'm absolutley burnt out on what I do. I want to enjoy what I do and have a sence of pride while doing it. And a major reason why I want to work in ems is because I want stability!


----------



## emtabroad (Aug 19, 2011)

O and EVERYTHING cost more in cali!


----------



## Anjel (Aug 19, 2011)

emtabroad said:


> O and EVERYTHING cost more in cali!



move lol 

25 percent of the threads on here are something like 

"How to find a job in cali"

"Anyone hiring in cali"

"Any good companies in the LA area?"


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 19, 2011)

90% of the threads on are like 

"How do I find a job in CA"
"How do I get an ambulance driver certificate in CA"
"How do I get a county card in CA"
"If I have a state card in CA do I need a county card?""
"ZOMG WTF why can't I find a job in CA?"
"What is this weird thing known as Brown?"


----------



## Tigger (Aug 19, 2011)

Why do people refer to California as cali? Don't they know that god kills a kitten every time that damn "word" is uttered?


----------



## emtabroad (Aug 19, 2011)

Lololol I hate cats. I want to move but givin my situation i can not just move to then hope I get a job. So that's why I'm here to see if any other certs would be needed to work out of CALIFORNIA and if my DMV record will follow. I guess I was hoping for someone to say "hey move here your record won't follow you and your absolutely going to get a job at a decent pay rate". But that would be asking people to lie. Has anyone moved out of California  with good success in this forum? And if so does one need to rectify for the new state? Is the pay rate about the same from state to state "emt or er tech"? And if no to the last question then is the cost of living at least cheaper? Sorry for asking so many questions but you all have been nice so far so I figure IDE keep asking haha. By the way this forum has a lot of knowledgeable people as opposed to several other ems forums I've attended in the past once again thanks for the hospitality.


----------



## LonghornMedic (Aug 20, 2011)

emtabroad said:


> Ems via private ambulance seems to employ humble people. No offence to anyone in the FD this is just personal local experience.



Private ambulance companies are NOT where you want to spend a career. If you really want to spend 20-30 years in EMS, you need to get on with some type of government agency. Ideally you want to try and find a third service. If you are not familiar with what that is, a third service is a government run ambulance service. Usually run by county governments. The pay is better, the equipment is nicer, there tends to be room for advancement and the retirement will beat anything a private ambulance can offer you. Another option is to try and find a decent hospital owned and operated EMS system.

Private ambulance companies are in it for the money. Their owners are out to make a profit at your expense. You can expect low pay, crappy benefits, high turnover, a junk 401k if you are lucky, ambulances that are run until the wheels fall off and a call volume that will beat you down over the years. There are some exceptions to the rule, but the vast majority of private ambulance companies are there to get some experience and move on.

The bad thing about California is that the private ambulance companies have a lock on most of EMS there(AMR being the biggest). The rest is FD run EMS. There are a few third services. There are a couple decent private companies there, Hall Ambulance in Bakersfield would be one. But even the good companies can lose contracts for 911 service and you can be out of a job or starting all over with the new ambulance company taking over the contract. My suggestion is to move the soonest you can to an area that has a lower cost of living and a lot of third services to pick from. That's why I moved to Texas from Nevada(Nevada is similar to CA when it comes to EMS agencies). 

Good luck in whatever you do.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 20, 2011)

Which part of Nevada? Northern NV is mostly Volunteer, with a few Hospital based, FD based and a well respected not for profit private.

Clark County is mostly all Private (AMR), with LVFD trying to push them out.


----------



## MrBrown (Aug 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Which part of Nevada? Northern NV is mostly Volunteer, with a few Hospital based, FD based and a well respected not for profit private.
> 
> Clark County is mostly all Private (AMR), with LVFD trying to push them out.



Brown thinks Clark County has MedicWest which is technically owned by AMR LOLZ


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 20, 2011)

MrBrown said:


> Brown thinks Clark County has MedicWest which is technically owned by AMR LOLZ



Yessir. MW is North Vegas and East Vegas. AMR is South and West.


----------



## LonghornMedic (Aug 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Which part of Nevada? Northern NV is mostly Volunteer, with a few Hospital based, FD based and a well respected not for profit private.
> 
> Clark County is mostly all Private (AMR), with LVFD trying to push them out.



Southern. I used to work for MWA which is now owned by AMR. 

All the FD's in Clark County are trying to push out the private companies. North Las Vegas already tried, but the franchise contract prohibited it (and their busted budget couldn't pay for the lawsuit AMR would have brought against them). Once the franchise is up you can bet that NLVFD will transport 100 percent like Henderson FD, LVFD will take more of the transports from AMR, and CCFD will start transporting even more than the 100 or so they do a month right now. Private 911 EMS in Vegas is a dying breed. The FD's will continue to eat at their transports in order to justify their extremely bloated salaries and budgets. Eventually the privates in Vegas will do nothing more than inter-facility transports.

Northern NV is a bit different. But there is only one player as far as EMS is concerned which is REMSA. REMSA is not a private ambulance, but more of a third service not supported by tax dollars. They are a good organization. Then you have a few small hospital based ambulances in the boonies.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 20, 2011)

LonghornMedic said:


> Northern NV is a bit different. But there is only one player as far as EMS is concerned which is REMSA. REMSA is not a private ambulance, but more of a third service not supported by tax dollars. They are a good organization. Then you have a few small hospital based ambulances in the boonies.



I'm in REMSA's paramedic program. Nice rigs, nice gear, happy employees, I'm hoping to get a leg up on getting in with them once school is over. Seeing as they trained me and I will do my internship in their system. Technically REMSA is the overseeing authority while RASI is the actual ambulance company, but when you break it down that far your just splitting hairs.

Shooting for a per diem EMT-Intermediate shift with them at the moment.


----------



## LonghornMedic (Aug 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> I'm in REMSA's paramedic program. Nice rigs, nice gear, happy employees, I'm hoping to get a leg up on getting in with them once school is over. Seeing as they trained me and I will do my internship in their system. Technically REMSA is the overseeing authority while RASI is the actual ambulance company, but when you break it down that far your just splitting hairs.
> 
> Shooting for a per diem EMT-Intermediate shift with them at the moment.



I looked at REMSA when we were deciding where to move for a better place to raise our kids. I also know a few Medics who worked for them or worked in Northern Nevada and all said they were a good place to work. One of the turn offs was that they moved to System Status Management a while back and I wanted no part of that after working SSM in Vegas for a few years. SSM is great for the company but bad for the employees and, in my opinion, is one of the prime factors in medic burn out.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 20, 2011)

LonghornMedic said:


> I looked at REMSA when we were deciding where to move for a better place to raise our kids. I also know a few Medics who worked for them or worked in Northern Nevada and all said they were a good place to work. One of the turn offs was that they moved to System Status Management a while back and I wanted no part of that after working SSM in Vegas for a few years. SSM is great for the company but bad for the employees and, in my opinion, is one of the prime factors in medic burn out.



SSM sucks, I agree. I did all my Intermediate ride time with them. It'd be nice to work in a high volume ALS system right out of the gates though to gain experience to add to my applications later in life. Plus I was born and raised in the area and love it here.

/highjack


----------



## LonghornMedic (Aug 20, 2011)

NVRob said:


> SSM sucks, I agree. I did all my Intermediate ride time with them. It'd be nice to work in a high volume ALS system right out of the gates though to gain experience to add to my applications later in life. Plus I was born and raised in the area and love it here.
> 
> /highjack



Can't beat the area, Reno/Tahoe area is great. As far as EMS, there are worse things than SSM. REMSA is a very good system, especially for someone first starting out. Do they have any rural stations that are 24 hours? I know of some systems that run SSM in the urban areas, but still have 24 hour posts in suburban and/or rural areas for guys who have time with the agency. I thought REMSA had some, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 20, 2011)

They had a 24 hour car that was assigned to a hard post in an apartment complex in south Reno, but they don't have it anymore. It's all 12 hour or 16 hour shifts.

It's gonna be hard to give up the ski patrol/beach patrol seasonal employment I've been doing for the last couple of years when school is done, no matter where I end up haha.


----------

